# Sting Rae's Waterfront Grill Sargent, Texas



## Freshwaterman

:bounce:The hottest new place in Sargent!! Sting Rae's (Highway 457 @ The Swingbridge) will open on March 12, 2009!! Seafood, Steaks, Burgers, some of the same great faces, just a new owner!! Hours of operation will be Thursday thru Sundays 11 a.m. until 10 p.m. Great new Bar area too for that cold adult beverage!!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Cool!!! I cant wait to hit it baby! Carla will you be there cooking? Ill stop by this Saturday. Do yall have crab cakes again?


----------



## whos your daddy

We are looking forward to going back down there. I love the atmosphere there. Looking forward to having offshore tournaments there again. See you there!


----------



## Freshwaterman

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Cool!!! I cant wait to hit it baby! Carla will you be there cooking? Ill stop by this Saturday. Do yall have crab cakes again?


:cheers: Got word from TABC that license is in, so we are good to go for 3/12, which is also start of Spring Break!! I will be there cooking, cleaning, greeting, drinking and whatever else feels right!! Yes GREAT crabcakes will be waiting for you!!


----------



## Dolphingirl

*Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Count us in. We will be there proly on the weekend ready to drink a few cold beers an eat some fantastic food!:cheers: I second the crab cakes....:biggrin:

Kelly


----------



## Savage Rods

Humm, crab cakes? I loved the place before, and now this? We gotta make a run down there. It's just a fun place with good food


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

That is great! I can't wait to get a grip on those cakes, chill on the deck after a day of fishing, tell stories how the big one got away and hook up with some great folks!


----------



## KungfuGaspergoo

COOL!


----------



## Robinsnest

Did anyone eat there? How is the food?


----------



## Robinsnest

did anyone go eat at sting rae's? how was the food?


----------



## Daddio

Great!! Food!

Ate there twice due to poor weather this weekend!
Larger menu, most of the same waitstaff as before, had all our old favorites plus more.

If Carla Rae keeps up the quality it will do well!

Kinda miss the fiddler crabs in the restroom, they are homeless fiddlers now. Place is fixed up nice.


----------



## D.L.

Is it as expensive as Krusty Pelican?


----------



## whos your daddy

We tried it last Friday, GREAT ! Carla Rae fixed it up very nice. Cannot wait until the Sargent Offshore Blast Offshore Tournament that will be held there the end of July.


----------



## Robinsnest

thanks for the update


----------



## Robinsnest

we went and ate, the food was great.


----------



## Fishwish

Ate at Carla's yesterday for the first time and it was AWESOME! The raw oysters were big and delicious. We had shrimp poppers, gumbo, and crab cakes. It was great!


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Sting Rae's Opening*

Well, we are officially open in Sargent!! Had a fantastic weekend, but expereinced some long delays for food!! We cook everything to order, not like McDonald's, so I tried to solve that issue by handing out some free beers, Margaritas and Hush Puppies!!! Hopefully in a week or so, we will even out and the staff (including me!) will "Get Our Grooves on"!! Had a great time, it is like having a 4 day party every weekend!!!! Thank you for all your support, and be sure to let me know when you come in you heard about us on 2 Cool!!!!


----------



## D.L.

Well be there to try it out tomorrow or friday.


----------



## Crack Oar

Seeing your posts before last weekend peaked our curiosity and we ended up at Sting Rae's Friday night. The food was absolutely delicious. So good, in fact, that we went back Saturday night for seconds! They are still working on getting the house to run smoothly, but for a second weekend show, they are on the right track. The prices were reasonable too! The margaritas and homemade pecan pie are hard to pass up!! I definalty recommend you stop by!


----------



## captdoc69

*Crab rolls....yummy*

The food is delicious! That place back in the seventies, was famous for the crab rolls, made by a sweet lady named Sandy. She taught us to make crab rolls but it was hard to beat hers, but I got fat trying!


----------

